
Insane drug cocktails in India net drug makers millions and pose global threat - oldcynic
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/big-pharma-makes-millions-selling-dodgy-antibiotics-in-india-fueling-superbugs/
======
RandomCSGeek
Doctors here(in India) are very corrupt. They'll give you anything as medicine
if they get a commission from its sales. Add to that the fact that the overall
quality of both education and students in India is very poor(due to
reservation), the looming disaster seems inevitable.

I feel bad that we, otherwise peaceful people, have become reason of death for
many people.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Don't beat yourself up too much though. India did not invent antibiotic
misuse. In this and other environmentally hostile practices, developed nations
are only following in the footsteps of the developed world. For instance, in
Europe, measures to curb antibiotic overperscription were adopted only
recently. In the US, antibiotics are still regularly used to fatten livestock,
etc.

I think one reason why India is flagged up as a particularly important part of
the problem is not just specific practices (like the antiobiotic cocktails
listed in the article above) but also the fact that 1/7th of the world's
population is in India. Inevitably, the effect of bad practices is going to be
larger.

In any case, even in the West, the problem was understood too late and the
general population has still not caught on to the implications of it.

